# HELP!: Need to Pass OCT 2008!!!!



## ndekens (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay, so I failed for the 5th time in a row and im really getting irritated about it. I need to pass this test come October!! So hear are my results from the April exam. If you guys could give me any pointers on what areas to study that would be great also any other books I should bring with me would be great as well!!

Professionalism and Economics - 100%

Safety &amp; Reliability - 100

Electric Circuits - 60

Electric &amp; Magnetic Field Theory &amp; Applications – 0

Computer Systems &amp; Engr – 50

Electronics, Circuits &amp; Components – Components – 33

Electronics, Circuits &amp; Components – Materials – 100

Controls &amp; Communications Systems – 50

Power – Transmission &amp; Distribution – 40

Power – Rotating Machines &amp; Electromagnetic Devices – 33

General Power – Measure, Instrument &amp; Statistics – 50

General Power – Special Applications – 100

General Power – Codes, Standards &amp; Special Appls – 67

Circuit Analysis – Analysis – 33

Circuit Analysis – Devices and Power Electronic Circuits – 33

Circuit Analysis – Electric and Magnetic Fields and Applications – 50

Rotating Machines – 29

Electromagnetic Devices – 50

Transmission &amp; Distrib – Systems Analysis – 33

Transmission &amp; Distrib – Power System Performance – 50

Transmission &amp; Distrib – Protection – 100

Books:

NEC 2005

Wilidi – Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems

Nilsson &amp; Riedel – Electric Circuits

Camara – Electrical Engineering Reference

Camara – Samples Problems

Ugly’s

Schaums – Electrical Power Systems

NCEES – Sample Problems &amp; Solutions


----------



## maryannette (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not electrical, I'm civil. But, you should be able to look at your scores and see where you are weak. I passed on my 4th attempt. The difference for me was working many, many problems in addition to taking a prep class. Working the problems is the thing I would concentrate on most. Don't give up.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2008)

Ndekens:

From just a quick look at what you wrote I have two suggestions. First, trade in your NEC for a copy of the _NEC Handbook_. The added commentary in the Handbook can really be a time saver on the exam.

Secondly, based on your scores for power machinery and rotating machines I recommend picking up a copy of Steven Chapman's Electric Machinery Fundamentals. You may be able to find a cheaper copy of an older edition.

Also, continue to post questions here. Where else can you tap the advice of several EE PEs and others taking the test, for free?


----------



## ndekens (Aug 6, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Ndekens:
> From just a quick look at what you wrote I have two suggestions. First, trade in your NEC for a copy of the _NEC Handbook_. The added commentary in the Handbook can really be a time saver on the exam.
> 
> Secondly, based on your scores for power machinery and rotating machines I recommend picking up a copy of Steven Chapman's Electric Machinery Fundamentals. You may be able to find a cheaper copy of an older edition.
> ...



I have the 2002 handbook. Would I be wiser to find the 2005 edition or should it not matter?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 6, 2008)

ndekens said:


> I have the 2002 handbook. Would I be wiser to find the 2005 edition or should it not matter?


It matters. It has been my observation that they have questions aimed at sections of the code that have changed. The handbook is handy since it has additional information regarding the changes to each chapter.


----------



## DMB5mil (Aug 7, 2008)

So, when you get your PE exam results they include a breakdown of your performance for the different areas on the exam? Do they do this only if you do not pass?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## maryannette (Aug 7, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> So, when you get your PE exam results they include a breakdown of your performance for the different areas on the exam? Do they do this only if you do not pass?
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


It varies state to state. What state are you in?


----------



## DMB5mil (Aug 11, 2008)

mary said:


> It varies state to state. What state are you in?


Alaska


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like you need to hit Emag, transmission and machines hard. In addition to the above comment, try Wildi's "Electric Machines.." and maybe Grainger's "power System Analysis", check ebay for used books, they're expensive.

Depending on how much you want to spend, I used MGI's PE Readiness. I has all four depths, but the Power is pretty extensive and forces you to really dig-in since its study format is based on the old style where you had to show all your work. However, the sample exams (4 - AM, Power, Computers, Electronics) are the new format, and the Power sample depth is tough and will give you a good workout.

Also check out www.Smartflix.com (netlix for learning) and look up the Mike Holt DVD's under Construction and Electrical. They're about $15 for one week rental and worth it.

Your Computer and Electronics could use a little help, maybe the Schaums series on those topics.

Good Luck!


----------



## Kuku (Aug 21, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> In addition to the above comment, try Wildi's "Electric Machines.." and maybe Grainger's "power System Analysis", check ebay for used books, they're expensive.


I'm just curious what you or anyone got from the Wildi book..? I have it and have been looking through it and for me at least it doesn't seem to be adding any value. What are some key sections that this text covers that Grainger's doesn't? Keep in mind that this is coming from someone who hasn't taken the exam yet!


----------

